# New Champion!!!!!!!



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss BB finished her championship on Friday at the Greenville,SC shows. At just two years of age, and she already has possibly 4 GCH points. She went Select Bitch the last two days. 

She showed like a dream, and really she should have won breed today, but it wasn't to be. 

I'll have to load pictures onto my computer, and I will put some up tomorrow. The photographer forgot his new championship sign, and said that if the pictures comes and its not on there the picture is free, I told him I will hold him to that lol.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

CONGRATS!! So happy for you!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We got home (took us 8 hours instead of 5, lots of accidents) and she enjoyed a romp around in the snow we have accumulated all night.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw yay!!! The news I was waiting/hoping to hear!!

Congratulations to you and to Miss BB!!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all, she certainly is a special girl.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay!!! HUGE congrats to you and BB!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, congratulations!!!!!! :whoo: :rockon: :clap2:


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Good for you!


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations!!  Are you going for bronze, silver, gold or platinum for her GCH?


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats! Awesome!


----------

